# La Flor Dominicana Ligeros Double Ligero DL-700 Cigar Review - DL700 Maduro !!!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have tried, and thanks the darn Iphone app, my rating below was not sent in right.

Well I have had the "Natural DL700" and now the Maduro vers...

Read the full review here: La Flor Dominicana Ligeros Double Ligero DL-700 Cigar Review - DL700 Maduro !!!!


----------

